
Scroll to Text Fragment – Chrome Platform Status - Jaruzel
https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096
======
Jaruzel
This feature now seems to have been enabled in featured search results on
Google searches (i.e. the excerpt shown in a box at the top of the results).
I've just seen it with a Wikipedia link.

